# Rumor Mill



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17765.shtml



> Sam Cassell (unrestricted) – Word is the Clippers will give Sam a two year contract worth around $15 million, with the understanding they want him to continue to lead the team, while also coaching and grooming Shaun Livingston. The ultimate plan, according to sources close to the Clippers is for Sam to ultimate transition into coaching, a role they see him excelling in with the Clippers.





> Vlade Radmanovic (unrestricted) – Word is Vlade will seek the biggest deal, wherever that takes him. The Clippers are said to be interested in keeping him, but historically Vlade is exactly the kind of player the Clippers do not overpay. It is a new era in Clipperland, so its not out ot question they meet Vlade’s price, but it is more likely Vlade plays traveling gypsy until he gets the contract he’s seeking.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Good news about Sam. Looks like Vlad is out the door if he is looking for a big deal.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Cassell news would be great. You sign him and then make him part of the coaching team. Down the line it may be smart to have him and then Dunleavy as GM.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

This is great news about Cassell, I hope Rade doesn't bolt though, he's been a nice fit.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Weasel said:


> Sam Cassell (unrestricted) – Word is the Clippers will give Sam a two year contract worth around $15 million, with the understanding they want him to continue to lead the team, while also coaching and grooming Shaun Livingston. The ultimate plan, according to sources close to the Clippers is for Sam to ultimate transition into coaching, a role they see him excelling in with the Clippers.


I have wet my pants with excitement. :cheers:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Great news for the clippers if these turn out to be true. Sam's contract is very fair considering he'll be coming off the bench, but still relied upon for more than just playing in games. 

Vlad will be missed, but is completely replaceable, good luck to him. The logjam at SF just cleared up a little. I expect Maggette, Ross, Singleton (woo!) and maybe even Korolev to easily carry the load. It'd be nice to see Ross play more of the 2 spot and Singleton play more of the 4. That way Maggette can start & be happy and Korolev won't end up like Darko.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

its rumored that portland wanted to trade dmiles for howard and swap picks. 

Man how i would like to get d miles back for us. It will never happen of course, but, if one was to debate it, it would probably go like this...

Why NOT to try to get him back:
Hes had a bad attitude in portland, run ins with the coach, little improvement, pretty large contract. Hes a guy that dunleavvy in the past has shown he doesnt like (athletic, jumping jack, not smart X and O player). Doesnt shoot the 3 that well. 

But, counterpoint, why i WOULD do it:

First of all as a fan, i love miles. He was the first clipper to make it COOL to be a clipper fan, BEFORE we were winning. He has some of the greatest highlights in team history. I think he would fit into our system, id like to PERHAPS see a faster lineup. Perhaps with radmanresigned, and miles being our 6th man, which he was best at when he was with the team. Can you imagine livingston and miles on the break? Miles can play 4 positions almost out there, even PF which ithought he did great at with the clippers, but hasnt played much there since he left. But again, hes a crowd favorite, and i think aprat from the contract, there arent many clipper fans who would actually say that they wouldnt like to see him at staples center again giving highlights every night.

I wouldnt mind a maggette and rebraca for dmiles and ha seung jin.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I wouldnt mind a maggette and rebraca for dmiles and ha seung jin.


You just made me vomit a little inside my mouth.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I wouldnt mind a maggette and rebraca for dmiles and ha seung jin.


You have really lost it now


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> its rumored that portland wanted to trade dmiles for howard and swap picks.
> 
> Man how i would like to get d miles back for us. It will never happen of course, but, if one was to debate it, it would probably go like this...
> 
> ...



that last thing u just said is amazing maggette abd rebracca the only way i'd trade maggette is for telfare and jared jack


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I wouldnt mind a maggette and rebraca for dmiles and ha seung jin.


i will continue the trend.




<strike>you are a moron.</strike>





LOL


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

what about maggette and rebracca for iggy and green


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

MAggette, Mobley, Rebraca and picks for AI and AI2

lol, Sixers wont take that


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> You just made me vomit a little inside my mouth.


Care to elaborate? If not, dont bother posting garbage like that. 



> You have really lost it now


Same to you, dont bother posting if it will just be nonsense like that. Reread my post to see how you should post. I stated a hypothetical, and put BOTH the pros AND the cons of such a move. Yet you guys just take one small part of the entire post, make a rude comment about it, yet do not even have the decency to post any kind of thought out retort as to why you feel that way. Im not asking anyone to agree with me, i posted an opinion, put the pros and cons of why it would/would not work. If youre going to reply to it, at least make it a discussion, if not, dont bother replying at all.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Latest rumors have possibly marion and barbosa to seattle for lewis and fortson. 

THAT would be very interesting to see how it works out. Suns are already suffering for all their high contracts.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I didnt think a reason was necessary. Ha Seung whatever is a scrub and he is worse than Wang. Miles just doesnt care anymore. He is either hurt or quitting on his coach and teammates. We dont need his ridiculous contract or attitude. Two scrubs for a proven 20 ppg player with a reasonable contract, I dont think so. At least propose a trade that favors OUR Clippers and not the JailBlazers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> I didnt think a reason was necessary. Ha Seung whatever is a scrub and he is worse than Wang.


Yes, a reason is necessary, because on this board you dont just disrespect someones post when it was presented in a way I did (both pros and cons, etc.), without an explanation. Youre debating the Ha Seung part of the trade too? I want to unload the rebraca contract, and if my calculations are correct, ha is one of the few on the roster there that we can add to make the deal work, plus if we do get rid of rebraca, no matter what we do need a big back. But just comparing apples to apples, you dont think ha sung jin could/could have given us what rebraca did this year? Id much rather have a near minimum salary backup who is 20 years old, than a 33 year old guy who has one of the most serious injury problems one could have. And even if both of them will only get in a few games, so that basketball almost doesnt make the difference, ha still is better since he will be a big attraction to the korean community here. Koreans are big for supporting their own, and we have one of the biggest communities here...last sunday, 20,000 koreans went to the staples center just to watch the red devils in the world cup. 



> Miles just doesnt care anymore. He is either hurt or quitting on his coach and teammates. We dont need his ridiculous contract or attitude.


Well, he never was a problem on the Clippers, so its not like he has a bad track record for this organization. You never know how one will be with a change of scenery. Wasnt everyone saying artest (10X the headcase of miles) was going to bring down sacramento? We saw what happened there. As far as his contract goes, i did put that down as a con, as well as other things of why the deal WOULDNT get done. He is by no means a "scrub." I believe hes also signed a bit more than maggette, who we only have for this season and the next. And id much rather do a trade like this rather than just trade for a draft pick like media says (unless money is more of an issue), or some of the other trades that has been suggested. 

I really dont think this deal will help the blazers THAT much. Theyre giving up their young center prospect for an overthe hill guy who might not be well enough to play. Theyre getting in return maggette, who is not as flexible on the floor as miles as to where he can play, and only for 2 years. Like i said, there are pros and cons of the deal on both sides, but its not any crazier than other deals proposed out there, nor even the deal thats being talked about between portland and houston, etc.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, if we dont sign Vlade, we need someone else who can make a damn 3 consistenly...

throughout the Playoffs it seemed Vlade never missed, we need that caliber 3 pt threat if not


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this would be so great for the Clippers 

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan :biggrin:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> And even if both of them will only get in a few games, so that basketball almost doesnt make the difference, ha still is better since he will be a big attraction to the korean community here. Koreans are big for supporting their own, and we have one of the biggest communities here...last sunday, 20,000 koreans went to the staples center just to watch the red devils in the world cup.
> 
> 
> yamaneko said:
> ...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Why do u always talk about making a trade or signing because of someone being Asian.


Always? Twice in 2 years is always? Were talking about bench warmers here. When you talk about bench warmers, you try to find any positive possible. Like i said, on the basketball court, rebraca and Jin seem about even, thus you look at whatever other differences there are. 1. Jin is a lot younger, less injury prone, more marketable, larger body, etc. etc. Its not JUSt about being asian, but you do have to take that into consideration. Just like Saer Sene. He has little basketball skill, and probably wont contribute right away, so you look at what other things he has going for him: 1. Hes legit 7 foot, 2. hes still a teenager, 3. he has ridiculous wing span and reach. 



> I remember u were one of the few people that wanted to keep Tabuse just b/c he would attract asian people to the games.


Wrong statement. There were TONS of people on all the Clipper message boards who wanted to keep Tabuse over goldwire. I actually dont know of many people who did want to keep goldwire over him, were you one of them? (not to mention he got the most cheers at any preseason game, while goldwire got zero, so its not like im the only one who liked the guy) And was that the only reason why i wanted him? No, get your facts right. Go back to the posts, you can see that it was posted before by myself the positives of keeping him over goldwire such as age, his quickness, his unique boykins-like ability to change the pace of a game, and the fact that he would be owed a lot less money than goldwire....why pay 1 million for the 4th string PG? But again, in business, you have to look at all of the factors involved as well, so why not look at the fact that he can draw fans? Are you going to critisize the houston city and franchise for all of the marketing they did in China? the whole sister city thing, and all of the things they did to try to reach out to that country because of Yao ming? No, its just smart business. 



> What kind of ****in reason is that to make a trade or signing. This is ****in basketball at the highest level, the NBA, u don't make moves like that just for the hell of stupid *** publicity stunts to attract a certain race of fans. Some of the things u decide to post are unbelievable.


If you use masked cursing and have obvious profanity again in a post, it will just be deleted the next time,this is your only warning. Why are you twisting things that i have said? Did i say anywhere here that the only reason is race? No, that was one of the last things i mentioned as a matter of fact. Why not debate the other things i put? Are you going to tell me its not better to have a 20 year old center than a 35 year old? Someone without serious injury problems rather than a guy with a heart problem? (not to mention the fact we need his contract for the mock deal i put up). Why are you even arguing this? Were talking about bottom of the bench throw ins to rid ourselves of contracts. That would be like you making a huge issue of the cassell/jaric trade, but you making the big deal out of the lionel chalmers part of the deal. If youre going to try to debate at least debate whats being said, instead of making stuff up. ANd its 100% not necessary to cuss in posts. I know you must be very angry of how i can possibly want to get rid of rebraca for a young guy as a salary fill in for the trade, but try to keep the anger in check.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

First off your trade proposal of Maggette and Rebrecca for Miles and Jin(whatever his name is) is one of the dumbest prosposal I have seen post on this site, because D Miles is vastly overpaid, injury prone, and not close to the player Corey is, not to mention his recent behavior issues. And if u say he never had any problems as a Clipper, well was like 4 years ago and with a totally different coaching staff with a different attitude. I understand that you like D Miles but if u give up Maggette and Rebracca for Miles someone else more significant is coming with Miles such as a Jarrett Jack, Telfair, or even a sign and trade involving Pryzbilla, which would probably mean anyone Clippers player going to Portland to match salaries, not Jin. Or along with Miles and Jin the Clippers getting some draft picks.

I understand that u had more reasons for bring in Jin such as being a throw in to match salaries, but him being Korean should never be brought up as reasoning in a trade proposal, especially one that was already lopsided in the favor of the Blazers. Do you really think that Dunleavy, Elign and other people around the league think about the race of a player and what that might do for their fan support in considering a trade, I don't think so. Also the Rockets promote Yao in China best he is one of the best players on their team, not a guy that can't get any time on one of the worse teams in the league.

You shouldn't bring your personal interests into any reasonings for trades


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Always? Twice in 2 years is always? Were talking about bench warmers here. When you talk about bench warmers, you try to find any positive possible. Like i said, on the basketball court, rebraca and Jin seem about even, thus you look at whatever other differences there are. 1. Jin is a lot younger, less injury prone, more marketable, larger body, etc. etc. Its not JUSt about being asian, but you do have to take that into consideration. Just like Saer Sene. He has little basketball skill, and probably wont contribute right away, so you look at what other things he has going for him: 1. Hes legit 7 foot, 2. hes still a teenager, 3. he has ridiculous wing span and reach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not the only person who curses in their posts so don't bring that up only when your the one being questioned about your posts. Becasue if this didn't involve you, you wouldn't have said anything about the cussing.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

> *Its not JUSt about being asian, but you do have to take that into consideration*. Just like Saer Sene. He has little basketball skill, and probably wont contribute right away, so you look at what other things he has going for him: 1. Hes legit 7 foot, 2. hes still a teenager, 3. he has ridiculous wing span and reach.


Why do we have to take him being asian into consideration? That's like me saying that since about 80% of the NBA is black, I should want all of them on the my team because they are black and they would draw black people to the games. That has absoultely nothing to do with basketball. And the comparsion u r trying to make with Saer Sene is not the same thing because, all the things u mentioned about Sene are basketball related. So basically u are saying that one of the things that Jin has going for him is that he is Asian. Thats so ignorant and i expected more from a moderator.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> First off your trade proposal of Maggette and Rebrecca for Miles and Jin(whatever his name is) is one of the dumbest prosposal I have seen post on this site, because D Miles is vastly overpaid, injury prone, and not close to the player Corey is, not to mention his recent behavior issues.


Do you even read the trade proposals here? Let alone the ones in the media such as Maggette for the 15th pick, what about the recent ones livingston for a draft pick, or the ones about elton brand? Even if you dont like this proposal (which you dont have to), theres no way you can tell him with a straight face that its worse than those and others. As far as the other things you posted there, some of it is exactly what I wrote as to one of the CONS of NOT doing the deal, so I guess youre agreeing with me? I dont agree with the injury thing though, Maggs averages 63 games a year, while miles averages 69 games. Miles is not that far off from corey as a player, we know miles is a better ball handler, has 7 less points per 48, same fouls, same TO's, 5 times as many blocks, More steals, same assists, more rebounds. As far as his behavior, just like i said, its not a given that a player is going to have problems the rest of his career no matter where he goes. 



> And if u say he never had any problems as a Clipper, well was like 4 years ago and with a totally different coaching staff with a different attitude.





> I understand that you like D Miles but if u give up Maggette and Rebracca for Miles someone else more significant is coming with Miles such as a Jarrett Jack, Telfair, or even a sign and trade involving Pryzbilla, which would probably mean anyone Clippers player going to Portland to match salaries, not Jin. Or along with Miles and Jin the Clippers getting some draft picks.


But again, wouldnt the miles trade make more sense than other rumored trades like just a draft pick? I didnt add any of portlands key stars because i based this trade off of the current rumored houston deal in which portland has already said that they do not want to lose any of their young guys that you mentioned. If pryzbilla (who portland also loves) was going in a trade, i dont think it would match with the clippers, no matter who else is part of the deal. 



> I understand that u had more reasons for bring in Jin such as being a throw in to match salaries, but him being Korean should never be brought up as reasoning in a trade proposal, especially one that was already lopsided in the favor of the Blazers. Do you really think that Dunleavy, Elign and other people around the league think about the race of a player and what that might do for their fan support in considering a trade, I don't think so. Also the Rockets promote Yao in China best he is one of the best players on their team, not a guy that can't get any time on one of the worse teams in the league.


Yes, him being korean should most certainly be brought up, and I already said why. You ALWAYS look for whatever positives or negatives come along with a guy. Especially when were talking about an end of the bench person, you have to ask yourself, "what other positives/negatives can he bring to the franchise." Similar to a lot of teams passing on Quintel woods when he was on the block...didnt have much to do with his playing, it was about his dog fighting, and how that might turn off fans. Yes, teams DO consider the marketability of a player, otherwise Tabuse never would have made the Suns Team on talent alone. When he was on the clippers, the clippers and the NBA were marketing the crap out of him in preseason on NBA japan, and through other means. Is this the ONLY reason to sign a player? OF COURSE NOT, but in business you consider all avenues. If it comes down to two equal players at the end of the bench, you have to look at ANYTHING that puts one over the over. 



> You shouldn't bring your personal interests into any reasonings for trades


Why not? Im not allowed to want D Miles in a trade because im a fan of his? Im not saying everyone should want him, but why are you saying that I cant propose trades just because i like the player? 



> I am not the only person who curses in their posts so don't bring that up only when your the one being questioned about your posts. Becasue if this didn't involve you, you wouldn't have said anything about the cussing.


Do you know how much cussing i remove, or posts i remove from cussin? No because youre not a moderator, anyone who cusses that i find gets it removed. If you see others that i or weasel have missed, let me know and it will get taken care of. In one day i saw two seperate profanity posts you did, one of which had nothing to do with "involving" me, so you were warned. Especially because you actually include half of the cuss word in regular letters...



> Why do we have to take him being asian into consideration? That's like me saying that since about 80% of the NBA is black, I should want all of them on the my team because they are black and they would draw black people to the games.


Ive explained why you have to take his being korean into consideration if youre sterling, because it directly affects your bottom line, its a factor that has direct bearing on how much money is made. Your analogy of a black player is false. Its never been proven that the more black players a team has, the more black people go to the game. But it HAS been proven in multiple sports that (and especially in Los Angeles) the Japanese and Korean communities go absolutely crazy about supporting their own in sports, and people like Hideo Nomo, Ichiro, etc. etc. have created marketing phenomenons. Its similar with a guy like Matt Fish. Everyone talked about how goofy he was, and how he didnt belong in the NBA. Granted the clippers were so bad that year he actually put up good numbers for the Clippers, but why did he last for so many games with the clippers? He was the crowd favorite. Things like that are taken into consideration. 



> And the comparsion u r trying to make with Saer Sene is not the same thing because, all the things u mentioned about Sene are basketball related. So basically u are saying that one of the things that Jin has going for him is that he is Asian. Thats so ignorant and i expected more from a moderator.


If its basketball related, why isnt he a better basketball player? its potential related. Just based on what he had done on the court, he was a second rounder at best. But once his stats started coming out, he shot up the charts. Can it be considered "something going for him" that jin is Korean? You said it, not me. I said its a "positive" when youre debating someone like him compared to a rebraca. No one is saying he is superior because of any nationality. But being ignorant would be saying that there is no financial advantage for sterling to have jin on the team compared to rebraca. Uniqueness means money at times. Look at the professor in And 1. Hes the most popular street baller because he doesnt look the part...if and 1 went only on skill he wouldnt be on the team, but they have him there to make money. Look at rafer alston, if you compare him to a player almost with the exact same skills, which do you pick? its got to be rafer because you know he will put more fans in the seats because of his streetball past. Dont forget that the NBA is a business. And at the end of the day, jin sitting at the end of the bench will help sterling's bottom line more than rebraca sitting at the end of the bench. Thats all im saying, and its something that is irefutable. Im not saying thats THE most important factor, the ONLY factor, or any of that. But its something thats just a fact.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

I come from Australasia.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

MicCheck12 said:


> that last thing u just said is amazing maggette abd rebracca the only way i'd trade maggette is for telfare and jared jack


maggette for telfair/jack trade would make about much sense as the maggette/rebraca=miles/seung jin trade.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> yamaneko said:
> 
> 
> > And even if both of them will only get in a few games, so that basketball almost doesnt make the difference, ha still is better since he will be a big attraction to the korean community here. Koreans are big for supporting their own, and we have one of the biggest communities here...last sunday, 20,000 koreans went to the staples center just to watch the red devils in the world cup.
> ...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> ...ha still is better since he will be a big attraction to the korean community here. Koreans are big for supporting their own, and we have one of the biggest communities here...last sunday, 20,000 koreans went to the staples center just to watch the red devils in the world cup.



absolutely true.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I would take Ha Seung-Jin over Rebraca. Seriously, Ha sucks. But just as serious, right now you are paying $6 million over the next two years for a guy that has only played an average 35 games in his last four years. The guy will never be healthy.

Being Asian is a consideration, whether you like it or not. A whole new market opens up for the team, like yamaneko said. If you don't understand that, then you just don't understand the nature of investments and that the NBA is a business. He wasn't saying "Let's trade for an Asian guy!" That was an after-benefit to the trade that was worth mentioning.

I would never trade Maggette for Miles though. I think Maggette will be back with you guys next year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, i think maggs is back too this year....i was just posting a trade that worked under the salary cap, and a trade that i would have liked to see. But the reality is maggs will still be here, and miles probably will end up in houston or new york or something.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Yamaneko, Your attitude towards people's criticism of trades, ethics, etc.. is extremely defensive... nearly 100% of the time. As a moderator, I understand you have to maintain a level of control here, but I honestly didn't see one thing written in this thread that constituted threatening a ban or whatever. 

People making fun of trade proposals are nothing new on basketballboards.net, it happens all the time! No one was directly making fun of you, we just thought it was a dumb idea. Particularly because we know you're a big Clipper fan as well, not just some fool asking about a rip-off trade idea. So we were ribbing you about it, it really shouldn't be a big enough deal to get the response it got from you.

The point about bringing up race as a factor in trades on multiple occasions is a valid one. It shouldn't be tolerated, and your defensive response is disappointing to say the least...

As for cussing, i cuss all the time here and i've never been edited for it. The system automatically edits out the curse words. But you seem to be taking exception towards those of us who dislike your ideas, this is a very biased attitude...

I'll probably get a long *** response where you dispute everything i've said, but all i'm asking is that you realize we're mostly adults here, we all have differing opinons, and most importantly we're just having fun. So try not to takes things so seriously all the time, its a bummer to read threads like this. Peace.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Yameneko, tell me if this trade work under the cap:


Maggette + pick for Josh Smith and Zaza Pachulia.


Thank you.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Yamaneko, Your attitude towards people's criticism of trades, ethics, etc.. is extremely defensive... nearly 100% of the time. As a moderator, I understand you have to maintain a level of control here, but I honestly didn't see one thing written in this thread that constituted threatening a ban or whatever.


ANYONE can critisize, thats what the message board is for. But when anyone posts something thats in detail, well thought out, things for pros and cons on it, etc., you either A. reply with respect and stick to the points, or B. dont reply at all, if all that will be said has to do with vomiting, or the like. When did I threaten a ban? I said to the poster who had 2 (maybe 3) profanitly laced posts in one day, in multiple threads (one having nothing to do with me) to please refrain from doing that, or else those types of posts will be deleted. Its nothing new. We edit posts, delete derrogatory posts, etc. etc. all the time. I didnt threaten anyone with a "ban", i dont think i can even ban anyone. 



> People making fun of trade proposals are nothing new on basketballboards.net, it happens all the time!


Yes, and therse nothing wrong with debating trade proposals, like i said. But one thing we need to have on here is respect for opinions. Unless theres a troll who comes in here and says we should trade brand for kwame brown, all posters here deserve respect. This is what makes this board the best out there IMO for clippers boards, is USUALLY we are above this kind of behavior, where a poster posts something, yet instead of going into a debate on it, we have just one liner immature comments. When that happens, it brings down the quality of the board, you dont think so? What HELPS the quality of a board is when multiple people can have a discussion about something without that sophmoric humor. Like i said, we dont have to agree, but at the same time we should be above those kind of posts. 



> The point about bringing up race as a factor in trades on multiple occasions is a valid one. It shouldn't be tolerated, and your defensive response is disappointing to say the least...


What shouldnt be tolerated? A complete fact? Like others have posted, like it or not, these are factors that are considered by organizations. Not necessarily by the coach who only worries about basketball decisions, but by owners, etc. who have to worry about making money. Its not a racial thing per ce, its just marketing. Like i said above, the reasons the professor, and rafer alston, etc. are chosen, doesnt necessarily have to do with race, its about marketing. Like it or not, players like ha seung jin can be marketed more than someone like rebraca. Its just a fact.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Yameneko, tell me if this trade work under the cap:
> 
> 
> Maggette + pick for Josh Smith and Zaza Pachulia.


I like that trade for the Clippers but I doubt Atlanta would do that. But as far as salary cap works, NO, it will not work. But, it wouldnt take much for it to work. Atlanta would have to throw in the contract of John Edwards to make it work.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Like i said above, the reasons the professor, and rafer alston, etc. are chosen, doesnt necessarily have to do with race, its about marketing. Like it or not, players like ha seung jin can be marketed more than someone like rebraca. Its just a fact.



the professor from AND1 got into the nba? which team? just curious, cause i never heard anything about that.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

haha, that would be the day.  no, if you go back to my original post, i meant the reason And 1 keeps him on the tour...its not like hes as good as those other guys, but he is the most popular player (at least last year) on the tour, hes what draws fans so youve got to keep him. 

I doubt we will EVER see him even in the NBDL. Even he admitted he would never try since he knows he doesnt have the skills. I think his only basketball experience was the backup on some junior college team in washington or something.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> haha, that would be the day.  no, if you go back to my original post, i meant the reason And 1 keeps him on the tour...its not like hes as good as those other guys, but he is the most popular player (at least last year) on the tour, hes what draws fans so youve got to keep him.
> 
> I doubt we will EVER see him even in the NBDL. Even he admitted he would never try since he knows he doesnt have the skills. I think his only basketball experience was the backup on some junior college team in washington or something.


yeah, his size severely limits his chances of success. i remember when they had a pickup game wtih AI in one episode, and AI looked like a big dude compared to him. 


on a side note, when i watched the pickup game with AI, it was made glaringly clear, just why those guys will probably never play in the nba(of course excluding skip-to-my-lou). the people in the nba are there for a reason, and there is a reason why the AND1 stars are not in it.


----------

